

Ask HN: Cross-platform mobile app development - isgood12

With the announcement of the Visual Studio Community Edition and Android Emulator, I think many of us who currently build iOS and Android versions of their apps in completely separate code-bases (Objective-C &amp; Java) would be interested in learning from the experiences of those of you who have tried to write cross-platform native apps for iOS &amp; Android or share most of the application logic between the two versions using Xamarian or good-old C++ (or anything else).<p>- How was your experience? What about debugging, maintenance, performance, etc?<p>- Is your app somewhat complicated (for example, it uses custom UI controls, animations, etc)?<p>- And finally, if you have to build a complicated and actively developed app on both iOS and Android now, what platform would you use (assuming your level of familiarity with all of them is equal)?<p>I&#x27;ve read time and time again that non-native cross-platform solutions like PhoneGap etc still don&#x27;t give a smooth enough experience to compete with native counterparts. So, I&#x27;m still not taking them seriously.
======
isgood12
I've already seen a high level post about how Dropbox does cross-platform
development [1], but I think they don't go in details about the kind of issues
one might face going with that approach.

[1] [http://oleb.net/blog/2014/05/how-dropbox-uses-cplusplus-
cros...](http://oleb.net/blog/2014/05/how-dropbox-uses-cplusplus-cross-
platform-development/)

